# Abandoned military airplane graveyard (Russia)



## Lusker (Apr 29, 2010)

Well the weather was shitty and the guards where drunk  

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7





Lil mo pics here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lusker_41/sets/72157623784801499/


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 30, 2010)

I do like a decaying plane or two.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 30, 2010)

Excellent, I love derelict airplanes, and love russian and soviet stuff.  this definitely ticks al the boxes for me. Excellent work Lusker, I love this. 

 Sal


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 30, 2010)

Superb - well done


----------



## amarisfionn (Apr 30, 2010)

Love photo #3, looks interesting and love the fact the guards were drunk


----------



## remoteneeded (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing. I've got a real thing for derelict planes. It's almost like they're resting after all the hard work of tearing around the skies.


----------



## Lusker (May 1, 2010)

Thanks every one there is a little more planes here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lusker_41/sets/72157623787193289/
Tupolev 114
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lusker_41/sets/72157623787276705/
Moscow
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lusker_41/sets/72157623938004392/


----------



## shakey (May 5, 2010)

I used to like russia as I thought that it was an awesome country, but someone at school started to talk it and pretend he was russian (this guy is a total loser, wouldn't accept being wrong, and brags about irrelevant stuff) so that is why I like these pictures, great pictures of decaying russia stuff!! 

Shakey


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2010)

Fantastic, you've documented them, and the mood beautifully. Great find!


----------



## Lusker (May 5, 2010)

Thanks every one glad you like it


----------



## Locksley (May 6, 2010)

Very nice pics, anybody know what plane it is? I see the rear end of a Mig 21 in pic 5! in fact i see a few!


----------



## mcspringzy (May 6, 2010)

I've never seen that hammer and sickle logo before with those wings on it, thats awesome!


----------



## krela (May 6, 2010)

mcspringzy said:


> I've never seen that hammer and sickle logo before with those wings on it, thats awesome!



The Aeroflot (national airline of russia) logo you mean?

I have... and I'm never flying aeroflot again... lol.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (May 8, 2010)

Awesomen thread! anymore pics?


----------



## Lusker (May 12, 2010)

Lil mo pics here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lusker_41/sets/72157623784801499/


----------

